# got the job !



## am64 (Aug 25, 2010)

well they have just called to say theyd like to give me the job !!! but masses of paperwork to sort out ....and a good think needed...


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Aug 25, 2010)

Congratulations...............

It sounds as if your not too sure though..........have you something else lined up?


----------



## PhilT (Aug 25, 2010)

Congratulations, what is the job by the way?


----------



## cazscot (Aug 25, 2010)

Fantastic, well done.  You must be so pleased  x


----------



## am64 (Aug 25, 2010)

novorapidboi26 said:


> Congratulations...............
> 
> It sounds as if your not too sure though..........have you something else lined up?



thanks folks ...its running a local charity shop for the SHAW trust its a good one quite 'upmarket' its just i thought it opened at 9.30-5.30 which means i can get the dogs walked ..but its 9-5 also only 1/2 hr lunch when i was hoping to pop home and let dogs out ..not sure if i can do it in 1/2 hr ...ive also got to get my full birth certificate ...anyone know how?


----------



## lucy123 (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi - Congratualtions you clever girl. Getting birth cert is easy. Just need to go to your local registry office - not sure how much a full one costs - make sure you ask for full one though as do short one too.

What about this for thought. If you accept the job it doesn't mean you are there for life and can't get out of it. Why not give it a try and see- quite often once you start a job, a bit of a conversation goes a long way in sorting things out. One of my staff nearly didn't take the job because of the hours, but on day one we discussed his concerns and things worked out fine - as I say just for thought.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Aug 25, 2010)

am64 said:


> ive also got to get my full birth certificate ...anyone know how?



Local council registry office, I am assuming they will be able to source the certificate even if you were not actually registered in that county.........


----------



## rachelha (Aug 25, 2010)

Congratulations, that is great news.  Remember you don't have to stay, if   it is not working out.  I left a job after 6 weeks once, it was just.not for me.  You can order cert on line, I did that when needed it for getting married.


----------



## lucy123 (Aug 25, 2010)

I was offered a job once and accepted on the spot at the interview to start a week later. Once I accepted the woman then put her 'real' head on and started the do's and don'ts at me as if I was five. She then told me to answer her phone if it called whilst she went to sort my badge out. As soon as she had gone around the corner - I darted! It was a good feeling though and was offered a much better job a few days later - always trust intuition!


----------



## AlisonM (Aug 25, 2010)

Congrats on the job and well done. You might be able to get your cert online here.


----------



## sofaraway (Aug 25, 2010)

Congratulations Am.

I wonder if you could negotiate getting a longer lunch if you work later?


----------



## Pigeon (Aug 25, 2010)

Congratulations! My mum was manager of a charity shop for a while, she loved it - you get to meet all sorts of people. I'd say give it a go, you never know how you might be able to make it more flexible once you're in there.


----------



## am64 (Aug 25, 2010)

AWWWW THANKS EVERYONE ....oh I love this place ...
im going to give it a go and my family is very supportive and proud of me and i am not to get scared ! the dogs will be fine and walking to and from the shop will improve my fitness levels 10 fold !! so wish me luck and ally thank you for the link im ordering by BC NOW !!! 
Ps anyone want to be a volunteer for me???


----------



## Steff (Aug 25, 2010)

well done hun all the best xxxx


----------



## HelenP (Aug 25, 2010)

Only just seen this, but well done Am, hope you're very happy, and that you can soon negotiate things for your dogs.  If you've got a good 'right hand man' so to speak, I'm sure she/he will co-operate.

Good luck.

xx


----------



## am64 (Aug 25, 2010)

thanks all !! well scarey !!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 25, 2010)

Sorry I've only just seen this - brilliant news Am!  Well done!


----------



## shiv (Aug 25, 2010)

Well done!!

I feel like this is a good video to share here...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8F_G2zp-opg


----------



## am64 (Aug 26, 2010)

well i accepted the job today im going to do a bit of volunteering with them till CRB check sorted ...i wont get Birth certificate till 20th sept !!then its about 6 weeks till it comes through so it will be end of October till i start !! then im supposed to be going to Tobago with me mum .....hey ho the way it goes !!


----------



## Steff (Aug 26, 2010)

am64 said:


> well i accepted the job today im going to do a bit of volunteering with them till CRB check sorted ...i wont get Birth certificate till 20th sept !!then its about 6 weeks till it comes through so it will be end of October till i start !! then im supposed to be going to Tobago with me mum .....hey ho the way it goes !!



good on you for accepting hun im proud of ya , i know it was not easy xxx


----------



## lucy123 (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi Am - congratulations again. 
Have you tried going in person for Birth certificate - i remember getting mine whilst I waited.


----------



## am64 (Aug 26, 2010)

lucy123 said:


> Hi Am - congratulations again.
> Have you tried going in person for Birth certificate - i remember getting mine whilst I waited.




easier on line ...i could have paid ?23 for a quicker on ...but i chose the 15 day on ...opps


----------



## getcarter76 (Aug 29, 2010)

Well done Am on the job front...slowly catching up with all the news 

Bernie xx


----------

